# 1st time Hydro Gro Wanna Ride



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 23, 2006)

This would be my first time posting in this forum, in fact any forum so please be patient. I have been lurking around here for the past few weeks and have gained incredible knowledge by reading other peoples grow journals and problem posts. So thank you to everyone involved here. Your experience is irreplaceable. I decided to make a journal so that someone else can benifit from my goods and bads like I did.

My Setup:
2 1000w HPS Hydrofarm Air Cooled
Vortex Exaust Blower
Aeroflo2 30 site. 25 gal res
50lb CO2 Tank with Regulator
1/6 HP Aquarium Chiller
Humidifier
Ozone Purifier
Oscilating Fan
35 Gal Mixing Res
Gen Hydro 3 Part - Micro, Gro, Bloom and KaBloom 
Diamond Nectar, Final Flush, Hydroguard
PH - Up, Down
Hanna Combo Meter - PH, EC, PPM and Temp
Light Mover (currently not in use)
Room is 11' l x 7' w x 8' h - 608 CF
Mylar 50 ft
Hydroton
Fire Extinguisher
Smoke Detector
*12 Purple Urkle 
12 Skunk #1
 6 Blue Dot*

Currently:
Room Temp - 85 Degrees
RH - 35%
Res Temp - 74 Degrees
PPM - 350
PH - 5.85
Lights are 5 feet from plants
24/0
very light nutes Half of what Gen Hydro suggested for clones, cuttings.

So there it is... Just picked up the baby's yesterday and dropped em into the AeroFlo last night. Woke up this morning checked on them and all of the measurements are the same.  And they look a bit happier. So I think I'm off to a good start.
Any sugestions or advice will be appriciated. Thank you in advance.
Cheeba

Here are some pics of the setup before the clones moved in.​


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice set up mate for a first grow..iv been told on here to start a seed of young cutting on just plain water for 2 weeks then after that use 1/4 recommeded dosage. Im pretty sure but if anyone wants to correct me..

Good luck man


----------



## rockydog (Oct 23, 2006)

Sounds right to me jaz1873. That is a beautiful setup for a first grow. I wish you the best on this journey.


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanx for all good wishes. Things are still good altho the leaves of some of the plants are twisting. Not sure what is causing this. I have done a bit of research and from what ive gathered it might be a magnesium defientcy. So I did a water change this morning and brought the PH down to 5.55 to allow for MG uptake. Was this a good thing to do? Hope so. Any advice is appriciated. Thanks


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice for first time I wish you lots of luck...


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 25, 2006)

now i grow in soil but everyone of my first nodes and second nodes leaves twisted to some degree and they are now 14-18 inches tall and bushy... i was told that sometimes leaves just twist


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, quite impressive list of toys .  It looks like you have got everything right, as far as I can tell.  Only thing I can think of to add right now is I remember reading about someone having great success with an aeroflo once they learned to constantly add hydrogen peroxide.  If it wasn't on this forum, it was probably on cc.

Hopefully KADE will see this.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 25, 2006)

CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> Thanx for all good wishes. Things are still good altho the leaves of some of the plants are twisting. Not sure what is causing this. I have done a bit of research and from what ive gathered it might be a magnesium defientcy. So I did a water change this morning and brought the PH down to 5.55 to allow for MG uptake. Was this a good thing to do? Hope so. Any advice is appriciated. Thanks


Nice setup you have there. Half strength is too strong for small clones. You've prob got a little nute overdose going.

Dilute your nutes down to 1/8th strength until the clones are showing new growth for a few days and then move up to 1/4 strength until the plants are about 6 inches tall. Then move to half strength until they're 12 inches tall and go to full strength.

You'll see an improvement in about a week. They should take off. When you go to 1/4 strength, move your lights down to about 4 feet and at 1/2 strength, down to 3.5 feet. At full strength nutes when you get there, try 3 feet but watch the leaf tips closely for curling or a "dry" look. If that happens, just move the light back up 6 inches at a time until the plants love it again.

Good luck man!!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks lke you bought the aeroflo chambers and built your own, bravo, you beat me to it.


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 25, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> now i grow in soil but everyone of my first nodes and second nodes leaves twisted to some degree and they are now 14-18 inches tall and bushy... i was told that sometimes leaves just twist


 You know I was told that today as well. Maybe I should take a hit off the bong and just chill. Lol damn first timers. Thx


			
				Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Wow, quite impressive list of toys . It looks like you have got everything right, as far as I can tell. Only thing I can think of to add right now is I remember reading about someone having great success with an aeroflo once they learned to constantly add hydrogen peroxide. If it wasn't on this forum, it was probably on cc.
> 
> Hopefully KADE will see this.


 Thank you. I actually just picked up some hydroguard. I hope it will help.



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Nice setup you have there. Half strength is too strong for small clones. You've prob got a little nute overdose going.
> 
> Dilute your nutes down to 1/8th strength until the clones are showing new growth for a few days and then move up to 1/4 strength until the plants are about 6 inches tall. Then move to half strength until they're 12 inches tall and go to full strength.
> 
> ...


 Thx Stoney I will heed your advice on the nutes. Do you think the lights are to high from the plants? they are at 5 ft 1000w?

_*BREAKING NEWS*_
So I started having a problem with the temp in the res. Was playing around with frozen water bottles to bring down the temp. Got fet up and added a 1/6 hp chiller to the arsenal. Problem solved. Altho wifeys not to happy. lol<img>


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 25, 2006)

big room nice setup  wish i had some thing like that. can't wait to see some more


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Very nice set up CheebaCheeba. Wish you all the best on your grow. *


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 26, 2006)

All I have to say is HoLy CoW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Installed the chiller last night, woke up this morning and the lil ladies are all perked up and ready to grow. Yessssssss
Now I have a RH problem. Way to low. Its at 25% Rh. Gonna go get a humidifier tonite. My advice to anyone reading this with the same problem I had. *Get a CHILLER* The time you will save battling res temps is invaluable.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 26, 2006)

CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> All I have to say is HoLy CoW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've thought about going this route. Could you post a link to the one you bought? Even if it's not from the same place. That way, everyone could see what you're talking about.

Thanks.


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I've thought about going this route. Could you post a link to the one you bought? Even if it's not from the same place. That way, everyone could see what you're talking about.
> 
> Thanks.


 For Sure. I walked into my local Aquarium shop and they had a sale for halloween I guess. Like I said I got mine for 395.00, paid cash so they cut off the tax.
Heres the link to the PDF http://www.coralreefsupply.com/docs/aquachill_16.pdf
Here is a link to where you can buy it but I would suggest looking on EBay.
http://www.coralreefsupply.com/index.php?aquarium=detail&detail=429


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey CC, I'm not sure I understand how you're using this device. It looks as if it only cools the water in the reservoir. How does this affect the temperature in your grow room and the RH?

Please tell me what exactly you're doing with this thing. You've sparked my interest.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 27, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey CC, I'm not sure I understand how you're using this device. It looks as if it only cools the water in the reservoir. How does this affect the temperature in your grow room and the RH?
> 
> Please tell me what exactly you're doing with this thing. You've sparked my interest.


 
All the reading I have been doing on aeroponics, everyone uses chillers, they are to get res temps down around 65 degrees.  Seems the faster, more complicated systems have more problems with res temps getting out of control.  Bigger pumps, shorter cycles etc. all heating the res.

I have to try and find a DIY res chiller I saw on net once, for those of us who have more time than money .  I think it was a disassembled window ac unit, but I remember something about it has to be a stainless condensor.

Great Thread!

Edit: One DIY Chiller http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/dyiprojects/l/bldiydonchiller.htm


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 27, 2006)

Stoney, I think that you misunderstood what I was saying. Probally in part to me jumping around in my writing.


			
				CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> All I have to say is HoLy CoW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey CC, I'm not sure I understand how you're using this device. It looks as if it only cools the water in the reservoir. How does this affect the temperature in your grow room and the RH?
> 
> Please tell me what exactly you're doing with this thing. You've sparked my interest.


 Sorry if I sparked any unnessasary intrests. This chiller that I have spoken about only works to cool or heat your res.
I seperatley bought a humidifier to bring up the RH. Also got a air purifier to get rid of any pollens, airborne molds, etc....
Rh was at 25% now its moving up to 40%.


			
				Elephant Man said:
			
		

> All the reading I have been doing on aeroponics, everyone uses chillers, they are to get res temps down around 65 degrees. Seems the faster, more complicated systems have more problems with res temps getting out of control. Bigger pumps, shorter cycles etc. all heating the res.
> 
> I have to try and find a DIY res chiller I saw on net once, for those of us who have more time than money . I think it was a disassembled window ac unit, but I remember something about it has to be a stainless condensor.
> 
> ...



The only problem that I see with a DIY Chiller is that you wouldnt be able to regulate the temp. That is with out buying additional equipment, sensors, temp guages, etc... Which would probally end up costing the same as a chiller you would buy in a aquarium shop. Thus saving the all most important.... _TIME_ To each his own. Also as I said before, you can set the Chiller to cool when it gets hot and heat when it gets cold + 0r - 2, 3,5 degrees.

Thanks Elephant Man, I am sure many people will find that info to be very useful.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you, glad you didn't mind me adding that.  You are definately on your way to one serious aero setup, I am very jealous and excited to see your results .

Where is KADE?  You should change your thread title to first time AERO grow


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 31, 2006)

and I sit here patiently waiting... Growth is going good. I finally got everything stable and they look great. Some are having a hard time catching up. 
Ph has been the same for the past three days @ 5.85 as well as the PPM @ 386.
So nothing really to report except I got high and wanted to write...
See Ya


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 31, 2006)

and I sit here patiently waiting... Growth is going good. I finally got everything stable and they look great. Some are having a hard time catching up. 
Ph has been the same for the past three days @ 5.85 as well as the PPM @ 386.
So nothing really to report except I got high and wanted to write...
Oh I moved the lights down a bit to 30 inches.
I put a couple of pics... will keep updating...


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 21, 2006)

Well its been a while since I last posted. Been really busy at work and so on.
The winter is here and just like that my humidity jumped out of the window. So I had to get a humidifier. RH is at 50%. The babies are looking great after a small struggle with ph and nute burn but it all worked itself out with a lot of T.L.C.

Added a heater to the room cause I just switched to 12/12 and I dont want there to be much streching in the day/night difference.

Raised the lights up a bit.

Purchased a CAP greenhouse controller with CO2 PPM digital readout.

Was wondering if I should start clipping the lower fan leaves as they are being shadowed by the canopy. Since I switched to 12/12 wouldnt it be a good thing to do to get more growth from the budz? 

Ph is stable finally at 5.9 and my ppm is at 770 consistantly.

Got some dutch master root stuff and since then my babes havent been happier. Seems that this stuff when added, produces very small bubbles when sprayed through the laser lines to the roots. Which I understand small bubbles happy roots.

Ive tried to seperate the 3 - 6 ft growing chambers but I cant no mo.
Each plant has a stalk about a nickel in size and only 1 ft tall.
I swear these beauties are like shrubs. From the base each node alternates every 1/4 inch and each branch on the bottom half, is the size of a pencil.:wow: For a month and a week old... Im in trouble if the strech to much durring these first two weeks of bloom.

Other than that good to go. Just watching the RH to avoid mold and such.

Heres some pics I took this morning.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update, I was wondering how it was going over there.  The ladies look great!


----------



## KADE (Nov 21, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Where's KADE?


 
Don't worry man, I view every thread on this website in indoor, outdoor, hydro, drying and journals...



			
				Elephant Man said:
			
		

> All the reading I have been doing on aeroponics, everyone uses chillers, they are to get res temps down around 65 degrees.


 
Everyone in aero doesn't use a chiller. My res sits on a concrete floor w/ industrial carpeting.. the water is so cold I can't keep my hand in it for 5 seconds. With all the aeration and flow I guess it is keeping it cool as well... if nething I need a heater... 

Cheeba has a nice lil grow goin on here! just because I post doesn't mean I haven't looked. Get those lights closer if you can! They'll love you for it. =)


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 21, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Don't worry man, I view every thread on this website in indoor, outdoor, hydro, drying and journals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Kade, I was in a good mood or something that day, didn't mean to 'call you out' or suggest anything .  I hope I am not adding undesirable info to this thread, but a chiller controlling root temps will also give you much more headroom as far as canopy temps which will greatly benefit me this summer here in the desert.  I'm sure Cheeba and Kade new that though.


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 22, 2006)

And some more pics...


----------



## KADE (Nov 23, 2006)

mmm looks good cheeba!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2006)

*Whats up CC. Man the ladies are really starting to fill up your grow space real nice and may i add they are looking great.  *


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, those really are looking delicious. I must say this is amongs the best first time grow I have seen. Looks like you really did your homework. I didn't on my first. But I have learned a lot, still doing a lot of learning though.


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey, you're ladies look amazing! I probably missed it somewhere but how old are they? when did you start flowering etc?? Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey CC, your plants are looking absolutely great!

Lot's of TLC going on there, I'm sure. It's working real good, so just keep doing what you are and you'll have a very nice harvest!

My jungle pygmy sends you lots of Green MoJo, man!


----------



## rockydog (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey CC, looks like you got a small forest there. Keep it up it looks great.


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 23, 2006)

*Elephantman, Kade, Brothers Grunt, Laylow, Offspring, Stoney Bud, and Rockydog....*Thank you very very much. With your help and this forum I have learned so much. Growing MJ isnt the easiest thing to do from a novices standpoint but as time goes on and you study and learn, it isnt hard at all.
Just takes a while to find that perfect harmony. Patience is the biggest hurdle in MJ growing as far as im concerned.
*Offspring...*They have been growing for 32 days. I switched to 12/12 at 27 days so they are almost 1 week into bloom. Im now thinking that I should have shortened the veg cycle cause right now they are growing at a rate of 2 - 3 inches per day.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone... And thanks again for all the good vibes.<img>


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 23, 2006)

CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> Patience is the biggest hurdle in MJ growing as far as im concerned.


You can say that again!


			
				CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> Patience is the biggest hurdle in MJ growing as far as im concerned.


You can say that again!


			
				CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> Patience is the biggest hurdle in MJ growing as far as im concerned.


You can say that again...


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok so While I was stoned, I got a little curious and went underneath the grow chamber and noticed alot of leaves and stems were discolored. So I put my hand up in there to get rid of the dead leaves and by just brushing the discolored ones they fell off. They would detatch at the node. So I went to all of the leaves that were discolored and not getting any light gave them a very very little tug. 
Now Ive read many places that you should just leave them alone but me being me and me being high, I tidyed up a bit.
Anyone ever done this. I was thinking that if they pulled off very easy and left *no* flesh wounds it would be ok.
Hope so...
Anyways this was last nite and today they look the same, some growth and a bit more perkier. Bud are coming in.
Took some pics

*1: Underneath the aero
2: Flowering
3: Flowering
4: Growth
5: Turkey Dinner ( which I cooked )
6: My cat after turkey dinner
*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2006)

CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> Ok so While I was stoned, I got a little curious and went underneath the grow chamber and noticed alot of leaves and stems were discolored. So I put my hand up in there to get rid of the dead leaves and by just brushing the discolored ones they fell off. They would detatch at the node. So I went to all of the leaves that were discolored and not getting any light gave them a very very little tug.
> Now Ive read many places that you should just leave them alone but me being me and me being high, I tidyed up a bit.
> Anyone ever done this. I was thinking that if they pulled off very easy and left *no* flesh wounds it would be ok.
> Hope so...
> ...


*Whats up CheebaCheeba. Man your ladies are looking great. Yes we have pulled off fan leaves that were ready to fall off before and still do it every now and then. Your Turkey dinner looks great and i bet it tasted even better.  *


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Dec 1, 2006)

So I was pondering as I always do and thought of doing something a bit different for my next grow.
How I got to this thought was because some of my plants arent getting enough light on the sides.
So im posting this to see if anyone else could add anything that I might have forgotten or just dont know about.
Please disregard the bad photoshop skills and as a disclaimer, I am by no means a engineer.
First pic is of the side view.
Second right or left side view.
Third is of the top.
I would construct this using 1/4 or 1/2 plywood.
Using 22 degree brackets to make the angles.
Add mylar to the inside.
Add a fan to **** the warm air that would gather in this enclosure.
Also the 1000 watt lights would be air cooled.
4 x 400 watt lights on the angled sides.
Have 2 raising / lowering pulley's directly above with possible 2 counterwieghts to make adjusting a bit easier.

Any thoughts on what type of lights? MH or HPS? I curently have 2 1000 W HPS.
Has anyone ever heard of someone doing something like this. If possible please post some links to it.
Also If there are any pro's / con's to doing it this way. Or if this would be a waste of money.
Curious to see what everyone thinks. May be one of my high and wack moments but hey.... 
Add lastly a pic of my new friend that I picked up today. His eyes are like mine.... <img>


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 1, 2006)

Kind of spendy, but National Garden Wholesalers sells 2'x4' sheets of german reflector material .

I think it will work great!  I have seen a growroom shaped like a triangle before, but only one light.


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey dude,  looks great.   

It is a little early to have a bunch of fan leaves coming off... with flowering they def start yellowing and become easy to remove.

I have seen where people change to flowering nutes right at the start of 12/12.

My personal belief is all that 'stretch' requires a fair amount of N which is much less in flowering nutes.

I keep up the veg nutes until I see flowers then switch.  

But things look so good overall maybe just a glitch (it sounded like a lot of discoloration,  but danged if I can see it in yr photos).

I think you're taking all the right steps to safeguard your environment.  People pay a lot of attention to nutes and not so much to less glamorous things like humidity.


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 2, 2006)

It sounds like a great idea to me. I have heard of many people using side lighting. But I only heard of floros on the side and close. But hey, I think having a few 400w's on the side could be really good for some lower buds.


----------



## UTR420 (Jan 17, 2007)

sick grow room...where you get the space for somethin like that!?


----------

